
JPL Unveils a Toaster-Sized Tech That May Create Oxygen on Red Planet - ericzass
https://dot.la/moxie-mars-2020-rover-2645069343.html
======
kristianp
How it works:

"As a technology, the 17-kilogram-sized MOXIE creates oxygen from carbon
dioxide by pumping the gas from the Martian atmosphere through its
electrolysis system to break up molecules ultimately into breathable oxygen.
The engineering was particularly tricky because the electrolysis system works
at 800 degrees Celsius or a blistering 1,472 degrees Fahrenheit. Aluminum,
which is a material that's often used in engineering, however, melts at 660
degrees. So they ended up using chromium, which melts at more than double that
temperature"

